# <fmt:formatDate> und 2 Zeichen für den Wochentag?



## ralf.zahn (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

per <fmt:formatDate pattern="EE, dd.MM.yyyy"/> möchte ich z.B. "Mi, 03.09.2008" ausgeben. Leider bringt mir der Tag stets "Mit, 03.09.2008" heraus. Explizit setze ich vorher <fmt:setLocale value="de_DE"/>, damit eben nicht "Wed" als Wochentag herauskommt.

Aber warum immer 3 Buchstaben, und nicht 2?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Sep 2008)

wenns nach SimpleDateFormat geht, 
dann gibts nur die volle Schreibweise oder die dreibuchstabige Abkürzung, sonst nix

warum? tja, gute Frage


----------



## ralf.zahn (3. Sep 2008)

Da wird ein SimpleDateFormat drunter stecken. Nunja, da hilft wohl nur ne eigene Funktion, die abgekürzte Wochentage auf 2 Zeichen runterkürzt. Ist nicht schön, aber selten. ;-)


----------

